# t5 and LED setup, anything else i need?



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey,
I'm upgrading my lights on my 4x2x2 with pressurised co2 and pH controller at preent I am running 7 x 40w standard 4ft t8 flouros and that has just hit the mark. I was planning on getting 6 x HOt5's with a auqz parabolic reflector each ( http://www.aquaz.org/light_T5_reflector.htm ). I want to be able to grow anything  and am well aqare how to dose with the estimative index. I would also like to put some LED's into my hood and I was wondering if someone may explain to me how many i would need, what types to use and how i should do it.(I found an excellentg post somewhere but as usual i can't find it anymore). So how does this sound?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## spreerider (Apr 19, 2005)

what do you want the leds for?, if you want them to help grow plants then your waisting money, they dont help, if your looking for moonlighting then leds are very good


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes I only want the LED's for a very soft moonlight would prefer a light blue glow, although other colours would be fine, what about my t5's will i have enought o grow whatever i want?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

C'mon guys I'm sure someones using t5;s or LED's,
Thanks anyways will keep everyone updated,
Matt


----------

